# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  برندگان جایزهٔ نوبل فیزیک آشنا شوید

## khatereh 2

تنها دو دهه طول کشید تا سه پژوهشگر ژاپنی بابت اختراعشان به بزرگ‌ترین افتخار دنیا فیزیک دست یافتند.
تنها دو دهه طول کشید تا سه پژوهشگر ژاپنی بابت اختراعشان به بزرگ‌ترین افتخار دنیا فیزیک دست یافتند. 

نورمارک دبیر آکادمی ملی سوئد گفت: ما تصمیم گرفتیم جایزه فیزیک سال ۲۰۱۴ را به پروفسور ایسامو اکاساکی و هریوشی امانو از دانشگاه ناگویای ژاپن و پروفسور شوجی ناکامورا از دانشگاه کالیفرنیا آمریکا بابت اختراع دید‌های نورافشان یا ال‌ای دی آبی با بهره بری بالا اهدا کنیم. 
وی گفت اختراعی که سبب تولید لامپ‌های کم مصرف شده است، ال‌ای دی‌های قرمز، سبز سال‌ها بود که وجود داشته اما آبی نبود. 

این روز‌ها همه یک لامپ سفید ال‌ای دی در جیب دارند که فلش دوربین گوشی است علاوه بر این با ترکیب ال‌ای دی‌های قرمز سبز و آبی می‌توان همه رنگ‌ها را درست کرد. 

انعطاف پذیری در کنار کم مصرف بودن لامپ‌های کم مصرف سبب شد تا صفحه گوشی‌ها، مانیتور‌ها و تلویزیون‌ها تماما از فناوری ال‌ای دی بسازند.

----------

